# LED disc lights for 4" junction boxes.. thoughts?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Electric_Light said:


> I've seen them at Home Depot for about $35. Any good? Are they CREE based like their can light?


I've installed many of them over the last 2 years, seem to be pretty decent. Haven't had to replace one yet.


----------

